# BMC for my fiance'...



## BIGLex

Hello guys,

New to the forum and need some advice.
I got myself a 2011 BMC Roadracer SL02 a few weeks ago and I'm in love.
I'm new to road bikes and it feels amazing.

My fiance and I are really working hard with the healthy eating, working out and living a healthier lifestyle ( I for example have lost 30 pounds in the last 2 months, (started at 245 & I'm currently at 214) & now with the road bike, I see myself reaching my ideal weight of 190-195 (I'm 6' stocky built) in another few months time.

Here's my question.

She's in love with the whole cycling thing, but I don't want to spend as much as I spent on my bike because there is always the chance that she doesn't fall in love with it as much as I am or commits to the sport as much as I'm committing. So you understand shelling out $2k for a new bike, to then leave it in the garage is out of the question.

I just logged on Competitive Cyclist to see what prices they had for women road bikes and noticed that my SL02 is now $1499    I just paid $2k at my LBS 2 weeks ago... but oh well, I can't control the timing. I did see that they have the StreetRacer on sale as well for $999 for the complete bike 2011 StreetRacer

Finally after all my blah blah blah, *here is my question* 

Could I purchase the StreetRacer for her?
Is there a difference in the shape in a mens compared to a womens bike?

BMC carries a female road bike called the Pure PR02 or PR01 
BMC PURE PRO2
As I look at them, visually they look the same, not the typical difference that you see where the top tube of the frame goes down on a cruiser bike for example.

What do you guys think?
Is this a big NO - NO ?

& are the sizes the same between women and men?

She's 5' 01" so I'm guessing the smallest frame size 48" would work for her, but I'm not sure if the 48 on the PURE PR02 is the same as the 48 on the StreetRacer.

Let me know what you guys think...

Sorry for the long post, I guess I'm a writer at heart


----------



## Dajianshan

In the name of marital bliss... get her anything she wants. There is no reason she would like cycling any less than you and it makes you look sort of selfish. Find out what she wants and what fits her... and then buy it. Even if it costs more than your bike. Especially if it costs more than your bike. Marriage is a long term game. Follow this advice and when it is time for your next bike... you'll hear no objections regardless of price.


----------



## BIGLex

Daji, your right.
I know how she is & I guess I'm just worried on spending to much if it's something she isn't going to enjoy as much as me.
I want her to; don't get me wrong.
I'm her number one fan & I would love for her to get into cycling, I just want her to make the right decision.

So what do you guys think?
A male bike is just about the same as a female bike? Shape?

I know she has to get sized but I want your opinion, so that I can compare with what the LBS will say or CC if I call them to order.


----------



## JohnHenry

BIGLex said:


> Daji, your right.
> I know how she is & I guess I'm just worried on spending to much if it's something she isn't going to enjoy as much as me.
> I want her to; don't get me wrong.
> I'm her number one fan & I would love for her to get into cycling, I just want her to make the right decision.
> 
> So what do you guys think?
> A male bike is just about the same as a female bike? Shape?
> 
> I know she has to get sized but I want your opinion, so that I can compare with what the LBS will say or CC if I call them to order.


I would suggest talking to CC and using their fit calculator. I have heard BMC run larger (doesnt mean much to me, as i am 6'2"). 

My girlffiend bought a "female specific" bike (not BMC)...the geometry was NOT very different. it basically had a shorter stem with more rise and narrower bars.

If she doesn't adjust to cycling; a BMC can be sold without too much effort.


----------



## reality_V2

In terms of geometry, there was a post from Vroomen of Cervelo and a blur from Pooley, females aren't all that different, just maybe different saddles and handlebar lengths. As BMC does run a super long top tube.


----------



## BIGLex

This is it...
Got her what she wanted.
Small 48 frame BMC Streetracer SR02 for only $999 shipped.

She's in love.

Upgrades so far:
Specialized Ruby saddle 155 mm
Specialized Shorter Stem w/ a few degrees in rise.
Specialized Womens Handle Bars (waiting to install at the LBS so she can get properly fitted) & changing the foamy bar tape to something lest dirty, maybe white glossy leather.
Time Iclic Pedals
Gold Bottle Cages (on their way)










































What do you guys think?


----------



## qatarbhoy

Lovely bike, approve of the colour coordination by your missus. Saddle looks too low. 

I wish you many happy hours cycling together!


----------



## BIGLex

Thanks Qatar,

I thought the same on the saddle height, but she has short legs so when she's riding it looks just about right... She's getting it properly sized this weekend so we'll see what the LBS recommends!!!

Ride Safe!


----------



## spookyload

Looks like a great ride. Lots of folks are talking about that deal. Hope you guys enjoy the rides!


----------



## todayilearned

Very nice, what has she said so far about it?

I wish I had caught the sale when the carbon version was up but I bought myself a SR02. 

Was the packing good?


----------



## Dajianshan

Nice! 

And you get to walk away the good guy for getting her the best. You'll be the husband who cares enough about his lady to get her a nice bike... not like all those other a$$hole husbands out there who insist on the nice stuff and get their wives something less than.... 

Good job!


----------



## looigi

The average woman has a longer torso compared to inseam than the average guy, but very few people are average. Many guys have a longer torso/leg than the avg woman and vice versa. It's about appropriate individual fit rather than being man or woman specific.


----------



## BIGLex

todayilearned said:


> Very nice, what has she said so far about it?
> 
> I wish I had caught the sale when the carbon version was up but I bought myself a SR02.
> 
> Was the packing good?


She loves it...
It's her first Road Bike so nothing to compare it to, but she loves it.

The packaging couldn't of been any better.
I already know what my next bike is going to be next year when I upgrade and CC is who I will buy it from.

Can't go wrong.


----------



## ultraman6970

Flip the stem


----------



## BIGLex

ultraman6970 said:


> Flip the stem


Won't the handle bars lower if I flip the stem?

That's why I placed it that way, because she wanted her bars higher for better comfort...

But open to suggestions if you guys think other wise...


----------



## vipergts

Lex nice pick up! Im thinking of getting my GF a road bike in a couple of months. Cant beat the CC prices! Did you build it up? or have the local shop build it?


----------



## BIGLex

vipergts said:


> Lex nice pick up! Im thinking of getting my GF a road bike in a couple of months. Cant beat the CC prices! Did you build it up? or have the local shop build it?


Thanks Viper,

Your absolutely right, you can't beat those prices right now on BMC's.
I actually bought my RoadRacer SL02 at my LBS a month ago on sale for $2099 & now look at the price on CC.... Crazy 

She loves her bike,
It doesn't have the typical pink or baby blue cause it's not officially a ladies bike (& she loves that) but the dimensions are almost the same between the 48 StreetRacer & the 48 ladies BMC road bike. 

All I've had to do is get her a ladies 155 wide seat, bought a shorter stem (she's very petite, short legs, short arms) & I also have some ladies specific handle bars (but she's happy with the way it is now, so the ladies bars will stay in the garage for a few weeks Incase she changes her mind).

Only thing to look into is the top tube... BMC's top tube is a little long compared to other women's bikes so look into it.

$999 shipped is very hard to beat for a full BMC aluminum frame, carbon fork & 105 shimano components.

Oh & it comes ready man.
No build up necessary.
Just put the wheels on & handle bars & of you go.

Good luck!


----------



## Farmer Tan

BIGLex, post some pics after she's been fit. Curious to see how saddle fore/aft and stem are adjusted.

Enjoy those BMCs!


----------



## slx01

BIGLex said:


> This is it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys think?


Very nice, BMC is pretty cool to!


----------



## ultraman6970

Does she has a single sister by any chance?


----------



## BIGLex

ultraman6970 said:


> Does she has a single sister by any chance?


LOL, no sisters...
But she has a couple of brothers though 
j/k


----------



## S2H

My fiance also wants to get into riding, and I just got this same bike for my fiance. They waived shipping. $899 shipped. Not bad for a first bike.

BIGLex, do you have pics of her BMC with bottle cages on it?


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> BIGLex, do you have pics of her BMC with bottle cages on it?


Incase this is helpful, here's my 54cm bike with cages mounted. The SR is a true compact frame, the side entry cages make it easier for sure if you like to carry the larger/taller size bottles. I can imagine on smaller frames it's crucial given the top tube design's secondary curved tube at the seat tube join.


----------



## S2H

holy cromoly said:


> Incase this is helpful, here's my 54cm bike with cages mounted. The SR is a true compact frame, the side entry cages make it easier for sure if you like to carry the larger/taller size bottles. I can imagine on smaller frames it's crucial given the top tube design's secondary curved tube at the seat tube join.


That's why I wanted to see the 48 with cages...


----------



## BIGLex

I have more then a few...
Can't seem to upload them using this Tapatalk App on my iPhone.
I'll post them up when I get home!

Loving that stem on the 54'


----------



## cptsilver

Great looking bike! I hope she's enjoying it. I love my RoadRacer.


----------



## S2H

BIGLex said:


> I have more then a few...
> Can't seem to upload them using this Tapatalk App on my iPhone.
> I'll post them up when I get home!
> 
> Loving that stem on the 54'


Thanks


----------



## S2H

How is that geometry on your finance? Mine is 5'3", and it seems like even with an 80 stem this will be at the upper limit for her. At 5'1", is this comfortable for your finance?


----------



## BIGLex

Scotty2Hotty said:


> How is that geometry on your finance? Mine is 5'3", and it seems like even with an 80 stem this will be at the upper limit for her. At 5'1", is this comfortable for your finance?


Here you go Scotty,
As promised...

With the larger size bottles...























































I changed the handle bars to women specific so it brings the hoods & brakes closer to her since the distance where her hands rest are much shorter.
It's her first bike so it's hard for her to compare but she loves it...
We've also raised her seat a little higher then these last pics...

Hope you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## S2H

Thanks.


----------



## S2H

So who's faster?


----------



## qatarbhoy

Great looking bikes with the two together! The BMC bibs are cool too but the seat looks to be still a bit low IMO. Also, what kind of helmet is that?


----------



## S2H

Decision time... What cages should I put on that thing? Her frame is going to be the red one.


----------



## BIGLex

qatarbhoy said:


> Great looking bikes with the two together! The BMC bibs are cool too but the seat looks to be still a bit low IMO. Also, what kind of helmet is that?


Like I said, we've raised the seat a little more so I think we finally got it right. She has short legs so I can't raise it to much, if I do her legs will extend completely & that's not good.

The helmet is a Louis Garneau (not sure on the spelling)...


----------



## qatarbhoy

BIGLex said:


> She has short legs so I can't raise it to much, if I do her legs will extend completely & that's not good.
> 
> The helmet is a Louis Garneau (not sure on the spelling)...


Awww, sounds like fitting a bike for a corgi.  Cheers for the info on the LG. I got some LG shoes lately and they are excellent.


----------



## S2H

Which handlebars specifically are on her bike?


----------



## S2H

Also, which are those sideloading cages you have?


----------



## S2H

BTW, here's my fiance's. The bottles do indeed smack the frame when you try put them in. The only sideloading cage I see is $60.


----------



## holy cromoly

Scotty2Hotty said:


> BTW, here's my fiance's. The bottles do indeed smack the frame when you try put them in. The only sideloading cage I see is $60.


I paid $18 for each of my side loading Specialized Zee Cages. 

They come in left and right side entry models. Note if you want to have a right entry for both, you'll need to order the right for the downtube and then the left for seat tube, that way both will be oriented for a right side entry. They come a ton of colors too. I went with red.

Specialized Bicycle Components : Cages

Elite Ciussi model for $23
Universal Cycles -- Elite Ciussi Side Entry Cage


----------



## S2H

Thanks.

And which bars did you put on her bike? 

I just ordered a shorter stem for hers. She's 5'3"...


----------



## S2H

Also, just curious, did her bike come with a free headlight and tail light? Because mine did...


----------



## ultraman6970

Big Lex, her set up have several problems IMO. The set up of that bike is so off that the bike looks too small for her but is not.

The saddle height is too low maybe an inch... if you are familiar with the lemond formula, just use that for the saddle height, just to start with.

The saddle is not level, is not level at the point of her sitting all the way in the middle of the saddle, use a level for that. If she complain about the tushing or her ass bones hurting, I would try another saddle. Stock bikes never come with good saddles.

Saddle way too forward, if you have an aplomb, or use a weight and a string, set the tip of the saddle like 5 cms behind the center of the BB.

Those 3 mods will get her more stretched in the bike, the main problem is the she is so forward in the bike that looks like if she was riding a small flat bar bicycle instead of a road one. I can bet her neck hurts if she rides too long. I can tell from look at the picture that the weight is not evenly distributed aswell.

More mods:

Flip the stem, that will stretch her little bit more and she will get more control of the bike.
Stem, IMO the stem is way too short, I would try a 10 cm, she looks like having long torso too.


----------



## holy cromoly

ultraman6970 said:


> I would try another saddle. Stock bikes never come with good saddles.


Stock saddles are often an after thought indeed by bike makers. Specialized is good about it though I must say.

If you're fiance wants a more comfy saddle, look into the Specialized line of saddles or Terry.

I swapped out the stock one for a my usual go to saddle, the Specialized Avatar. They come in three widths to accommodate many sit bone widths.


----------



## ultraman6970

They save money in stuff like that, if the saddle fits great but pretty much everybody changes them. Saddles are really a personal thing as the shoes.

Specialized saddles are good, prologo worked for me. Usually the saddles and the shoes that everybody uses dont work for me hehehe


----------



## reality_V2

For whoever was looking at the the bottle cages, the one on the seat tube is kinda finicky, I have had 3 RoadRacers with that same juncture thing, and you need to tilt your bottles forward when they go in, I'm running the elite cages and those have seemed to work pretty good for me. As for the saddle, don't know what comes on the street racer, but the one that came on mine from Scor was actually pretty good, made by the same people who do Fizik. That being said however, I am now on an Arione and loving it.


----------



## qatarbhoy

+1 on Elite cages, they also have loads of colours so there's usually one that matches. 

The stock Selle Italia SL on the RM01 is a pretty decent saddle too IMO. I've looked at Ariones as a possible future replacement but the $$$ required are a bit steep for yet another shot at playing Perfect Saddle Quest..


----------



## BIGLex

*Up for sale!!!*

What's up everyone,
coming back after several months of being gone.
The title says it all.

PUTTING THE BIKE UP FOR SALE...

As I expected.
She only rode it 3 times.
(2 of the times are pictured here...)
Not her bag of tea.

& we are now expecting our first child :cornut: so instead of it collecting more dust.
Let someone else really enjoy it the way it was meant to be enjoyed.

Selling it for $1000 Shipped in the U.S.
With all mods & both handle bars.
$1100 w/ pedals...

Bike is ABSOLUTELY NEW w/ no damage, no scratches and it's never even been garaged since it is just standing up against a wall in my living room.

Remember this is a "MALE" specific in 48 so it doesn't have to be purchased for a female rider. Info from BMC website

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Tel: 786-942-2800
Email: [email protected]


----------

